# Onkyo TX-nr609 Dead!



## Uugah (Apr 5, 2012)

HI all,been a while since i last spoke here but my Onkyo TX-nr609 has failed due to what appears to be the HDMI board failure. :crying:I am in need of a new AVR. Anyways,after doing countless hours of reading and nail bitingonder:,I am as confused as the day I first set foot in the door but everyone here helped me this far so hopefully we can do it again.
Don't need anything spectacular the 609 seemed to be fine for the job.But really am looking for something to stand the test of time.

Specs:
Jamo 426s 5.1 speakers
Dayton 10'' sub
Blu-ray player
Xbox-360

Play mostly movies/T.V.(Netflix) with some music from either phone or mp3 player.

I was looking at the Denon X2100w as i guess im gun shy of Onkyo right now but am up for any other suggestions. Thanks all.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Onkyo has acknowledged the HDMI board issue and has extended warranties to fix them for free. Follow this link and you can enter your serial number to see if your receiver qualifies.

http://www.onkyousa.com/Support/service_info.php#


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

This ^ .


----------



## Uugah (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Thanks tcarcio and Chromejob! Had not known of this and this is Wonderful! You guys are truly the best and I thank you all!:clap::clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Your very welcome. Good luck. :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, good luck. I'm a survivor of this and IME, it was painless. I had a nice backup receiver to cover with though. Should go easy for you.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the dreaded HDMI issue in mine and they replaced it out of warranty no questions asked.
Excellent service. :T


----------



## Uugah (Apr 5, 2012)

Well that eases my mind a little. Mine has been accepted as 1 of the units that is faulty and will await the shipping to and fro. I would like to thank everyone again for all the help and support that this forum offers.:thankyou::thankyou::yourock:


----------

